# Link between racism and depression



## Vikrant

This is a very interesting research by Beyond Blue. The findings will surprise you. It is not the poverty which is number one stimulant for depression, it is racism. 



> ALMOST half of white Australians believe Aboriginal people are given unfair advantages by the government, and one in five people say they would move away if an indigenous Australian sat next to them.



BeyondBlue to launch a new campaign highlighting the link between racism and depression | News.com.au


----------



## Rikurzhen

All I saw were liberal declarations, no specifics about "research." Throwing the word "research" into the mix gives a flavor to the propaganda that is being pushed out by this organization.


----------



## Vikrant

Rikurzhen said:


> All I saw were liberal declarations, no specifics about "research." Throwing the word "research" into the mix gives a flavor to the propaganda that is being pushed out by this organization.



That was a report on research done by BeyondBlue. That was not the content of the research. Stop hating. Hate causes depression. Start loving. Love makes us happy.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Vikrant said:


> This is a very interesting research by Beyond Blue. The findings will surprise you. It is not the poverty which is number one stimulant for depression, it is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST half of white Australians believe Aboriginal people are given unfair advantages by the government, and one in five people say they would move away if an indigenous Australian sat next to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeyondBlue to launch a new campaign highlighting the link between racism and depression | News.com.au
Click to expand...


This is a neat study, Vikrant, I'm not in the least surprised!  Although I didn't see that they specificly identified which group became depressed and which group did not.  That would have been interesting had they factored that in. 

 From my own observations the people who become most depressed are the ones doing the hating, making the division between them and the rest of the world because of race, religion, politics, whatever, when it becomes an obsession for the person you can be sure depression is going to hit them hard.  People like that cannot even sleep at night.  They lie on their beds just plotting out the next day on how they are going to make someone elses life miserable.  Sad but true.  

  It is amazing but most of them have no clue as to why they are depressed!  It is not normal to hold onto hatred in one's heart.  It is a killer. It eventually robs the person of their peace, their joy, their inner beauty - then they begin looking ugly on the outside too until it just eats them away like a cancer.  I like to say hating someone else is like drinking poison while hoping the other guy dies.  ( it does not work ) 

  Their desire by pouring out hate on their victim which they despise due to the persons ethnicity, race, whatever, is to make the person miserable.  What ends up happening is they make themselves miserable and if they do not put a halt to the downward spiral they end up self destructing with drugs, drink, wrong behaviors or an untimely death.  Alot of accidents happen to people like that because they are continually distracted by their all consuming thoughts of hating others.   So they are not as focused at work, driving down the road, walking across a street, they put themselves at risk every day by their own choosing.  It's a mental stronghold that has to be destroyed before it destroys them. 

Another way I have heard it put before is, why let others live rent free in your head? Why not enjoy every single day of your life, embrace life instead of embracing death?  

My advice would be if a person is chronic in their behavior to focus on complaining, arguing, slandering other people, talking about how misunderstood they are, playing the victim while intent on the victimization of others - the get even syndrome - root of bitterness, refusing to see anyone elses point of view even when they are wrong -unteachable and unwilling to repent -  avoid them. 

 There is no good reason to permit a toxic person to taint your world view and / or defile your spirit.  Keep your peace and be around people who celebrate the beauty in life instead of the misery.  That is my response.  Thank you for the article.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Vikrant said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I saw were liberal declarations, no specifics about "research." Throwing the word "research" into the mix gives a flavor to the propaganda that is being pushed out by this organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a report on research done by BeyondBlue. That was not the content of the research. Stop hating. Hate causes depression. Start loving. Love makes us happy.
Click to expand...


I can testify to that being the absolute truth, Vikrant. It is not a matter of even being able to get out and do things.  You could be in one place 24/ 7 for months on end and have more joy than the person with a bitter heart that has every advantage and luxury at their fingertips.    Love is the key to true joy.  There is nothing like it in the world to compare!  You are 100% correct!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

You are an amazing person, Vikrant!  I like how you think!


----------



## Vikrant

Jeremiah said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting research by Beyond Blue. The findings will surprise you. It is not the poverty which is number one stimulant for depression, it is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST half of white Australians believe Aboriginal people are given unfair advantages by the government, and one in five people say they would move away if an indigenous Australian sat next to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeyondBlue to launch a new campaign highlighting the link between racism and depression | News.com.au
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a neat study, Vikrant, I'm not in the least surprised!  Although I didn't see that they specificly identified which group became depressed and which group did not.  That would have been interesting had they factored that in.
> 
> From my own observations the people who become most depressed are the ones doing the hating, making the division between them and the rest of the world because of race, religion, politics, whatever, when it becomes an obsession for the person you can be sure depression is going to hit them hard.  People like that cannot even sleep at night.  They lie on their beds just plotting out the next day on how they are going to make someone elses life miserable.  Sad but true.
> 
> It is amazing but most of them have no clue as to why they are depressed!  It is not normal to hold onto hatred in one's heart.  It is a killer. It eventually robs the person of their peace, their joy, their inner beauty - then they begin looking ugly on the outside too until it just eats them away like a cancer.  I like to say hating someone else is like drinking poison while hoping the other guy dies.  ( it does not work )
> 
> Their desire by pouring out hate on their victim which they despise due to the persons ethnicity, race, whatever, is to make the person miserable.  What ends up happening is they make themselves miserable and if they do not put a halt to the downward spiral they end up self destructing with drugs, drink, wrong behaviors or an untimely death.  Alot of accidents happen to people like that because they are continually distracted by their all consuming thoughts of hating others.   So they are not as focused at work, driving down the road, walking across a street, they put themselves at risk every day by their own choosing.  It's a mental stronghold that has to be destroyed before it destroys them.
> 
> Another way I have heard it put before is, why let others live rent free in your head? Why not enjoy every single day of your life, embrace life instead of embracing death?
> 
> My advice would be if a person is chronic in their behavior to focus on complaining, arguing, slandering other people, talking about how misunderstood they are, playing the victim while intent on the victimization of others - the get even syndrome - root of bitterness, refusing to see anyone elses point of view even when they are wrong -unteachable and unwilling to repent -  avoid them.
> 
> There is no good reason to permit a toxic person to taint your world view and / or defile your spirit.  Keep your peace and be around people who celebrate the beauty in life instead of the misery.  That is my response.  Thank you for the article.
Click to expand...


Well said, Jeremiah! You have a kind heart. God bless you. 

The condition of native Australians is very bad in Australia. The systematic bigotry carried out against them by white Australians leaves very little hope for anything. Sustained lack of hope is a recipe for depression. Without hope, there is no difference between living and dead. I hope the world will pressure Australia into respecting human rights of native Australians for this is a collective shame on all humanity.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Absolutely!  To not want to sit next to someone because of the color of their skin or ethnic difference from another is an utter disgrace!  Just who do people think they are, thinking like that?! 

 What do we have that God has not given us?  This is what I tell racists who do not want their daughters marrying a black man.  I ask them, did you tell God what color to make your skin?  Did you tell him what continent to have you be born in?  Which womb to place you in?  How tall to make you or what kind of intelligence to give you? Did you tell God what kind of beauty to give you?  No?  No? again?  All no?  Then what are you so puffed about?  No reason for you to prideful at all!  You had nothing to do with what God had you born into the world to be.

So you were born a white Australian!   Or you were born an Arab!   Or you were born an English man!  Whatever you are do not dare turn your nose up at a black man and say I am too good to sit next to that man on a bus!   Do not dare say we are superior and our daughter is too good to marry a black man!  How dare anyone be so arrogant as to think like that!  It is utterly repugnant to God!

  Moses married a black woman!  Zippporah!   Moses was the meekest man on the earth!  Is there anyone greater than Moses here?  I doubt it!  We need to humble ourselves and realize that many times what we claim to be something worthy of pride is the very thing we should cover our mouth in shame over! 

Forgive me if I sound a bit outraged but it makes me think about a gathering my husband invited me to attend before I married him and that was the very thing I told them when I discerned by their discussion they were racists!  And church folks no less!   When I asked them these questions of what did they have to do with the color of their skin, height, place of birth, it was a deer in the headlights moment.  Some folks need a wake up call. 

 I would have married a black man just as happily as I married a white man!  Without a second thought!  Ha!  It's the truth!  I do not care a whit who knows it either!  
Amen.  I must turn in now.  It is getting late. Goodnight, [MENTION=43534]Vikrant[/MENTION] and sleep well, my friend.  - Jeri


----------



## Vikrant

Jeremiah said:


> Absolutely!  To not want to sit next to someone because of the color of their skin or ethnic difference from another is an utter disgrace!  Just who do people think they are, thinking like that?!
> 
> What do we have that God has not given us?  This is what I tell racists who do not want their daughters marrying a black man.  I ask them, did you tell God what color to make your skin?  Did you tell him what continent to have you be born in?  Which womb to place you in?  How tall to make you or what kind of intelligence to give you? Did you tell God what kind of beauty to give you?  No?  No? again?  All no?  Then what are you so puffed about?  No reason for you to prideful at all!  You had nothing to do with what God had you born into the world to be.
> 
> So you were born a white Australian!   Or you were born an Arab!   Or you were born an English man!  Whatever you are do not dare turn your nose up at a black man and say I am too good to sit next to that man on a bus!   Do not dare say we are superior and our daughter is too good to marry a black man!  How dare anyone be so arrogant as to think like that!  It is utterly repugnant to God!
> 
> Moses married a black woman!  Zippporah!   Moses was the meekest man on the earth!  Is there anyone greater than Moses here?  I doubt it!  We need to humble ourselves and realize that many times what we claim to be something worthy of pride is the very thing we should cover our mouth in shame over!
> 
> Forgive me if I sound a bit outraged but it makes me think about a gathering my husband invited me to attend before I married him and that was the very thing I told them when I discerned by their discussion they were racists!  And church folks no less!   When I asked them these questions of what did they have to do with the color of their skin, height, place of birth, it was a deer in the headlights moment.  Some folks need a wake up call.
> 
> I would have married a black man just as happily as I married a white man!  Without a second thought!  Ha!  It's the truth!  I do not care a whit who knows it either!
> Amen.  I must turn in now.  It is getting late. Goodnight, [MENTION=43534]Vikrant[/MENTION] and sleep well, my friend.  - Jeri



 [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION],

You are a good woman - a true disciple of Christ. It is good see some real Christians on this forum. I think there is a strong case for creating an organization with an intent to spread awareness in Australia about detriments of racism to human spirit.


----------



## Tank

I thought blacks were just depressed because of their unemployment


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting research by Beyond Blue. The findings will surprise you. It is not the poverty which is number one stimulant for depression, it is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> BeyondBlue to launch a new campaign highlighting the link between racism and depression | News.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a neat study, Vikrant, I'm not in the least surprised!  Although I didn't see that they specificly identified which group became depressed and which group did not.  That would have been interesting had they factored that in.
> 
> From my own observations the people who become most depressed are the ones doing the hating, making the division between them and the rest of the world because of race, religion, politics, whatever, when it becomes an obsession for the person you can be sure depression is going to hit them hard.  People like that cannot even sleep at night.  They lie on their beds just plotting out the next day on how they are going to make someone elses life miserable.  Sad but true.
> 
> It is amazing but most of them have no clue as to why they are depressed!  It is not normal to hold onto hatred in one's heart.  It is a killer. It eventually robs the person of their peace, their joy, their inner beauty - then they begin looking ugly on the outside too until it just eats them away like a cancer.  I like to say hating someone else is like drinking poison while hoping the other guy dies.  ( it does not work )
> 
> Their desire by pouring out hate on their victim which they despise due to the persons ethnicity, race, whatever, is to make the person miserable.  What ends up happening is they make themselves miserable and if they do not put a halt to the downward spiral they end up self destructing with drugs, drink, wrong behaviors or an untimely death.  Alot of accidents happen to people like that because they are continually distracted by their all consuming thoughts of hating others.   So they are not as focused at work, driving down the road, walking across a street, they put themselves at risk every day by their own choosing.  It's a mental stronghold that has to be destroyed before it destroys them.
> 
> Another way I have heard it put before is, why let others live rent free in your head? Why not enjoy every single day of your life, embrace life instead of embracing death?
> 
> My advice would be if a person is chronic in their behavior to focus on complaining, arguing, slandering other people, talking about how misunderstood they are, playing the victim while intent on the victimization of others - the get even syndrome - root of bitterness, refusing to see anyone elses point of view even when they are wrong -unteachable and unwilling to repent -  avoid them.
> 
> There is no good reason to permit a toxic person to taint your world view and / or defile your spirit.  Keep your peace and be around people who celebrate the beauty in life instead of the misery.  That is my response.  Thank you for the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well said, Jeremiah! You have a kind heart. God bless you.
> 
> *The condition of native Australians is very bad in Australia. The systematic bigotry carried out against them by white Australians leaves very little hope for anything. *
Click to expand...


#####

Really?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fh8Q3QOS95I [/ame]


Total population of Australia is 23,555,773.

'At present, 3% of Australia's 
population identify as Aboriginal'.

706,673 people in Australia identify as Aboriginal.

Most White Australians would very rarely ever see a 'full-blood' Aboriginal person.
Most White Australians would rarely encounter an 'easily-identifiable' Aboriginal person.

One in ten White Australians would not sit next to an 'Aboriginal person' on a bus/train etc?
Even if that were true...it means that 9 out of 10 would.

Interesting Nova is carrying on about racism against Aboriginal Australians...she's a Senator in the Federal parliament.
Maybe doesn't have any mirrors at her place.


----------



## rdean

Republicans feel they don't need "research".  For one, it sounds "elitist".  For another, they already know everything they need to know.  Any more and there is the danger of "over education".


----------



## rdean

Tank said:


> I thought blacks were just depressed because of their unemployment



Blacks have a very low suicide rate.  Unlike white men in Red States.


----------



## Tank

rdean said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought blacks were just depressed because of their unemployment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have a very low suicide rate.  Unlike white men in Red States.
Click to expand...

But blacks do have very high racism rates


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Vikrant said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!  To not want to sit next to someone because of the color of their skin or ethnic difference from another is an utter disgrace!  Just who do people think they are, thinking like that?!
> 
> What do we have that God has not given us?  This is what I tell racists who do not want their daughters marrying a black man.  I ask them, did you tell God what color to make your skin?  Did you tell him what continent to have you be born in?  Which womb to place you in?  How tall to make you or what kind of intelligence to give you? Did you tell God what kind of beauty to give you?  No?  No? again?  All no?  Then what are you so puffed about?  No reason for you to prideful at all!  You had nothing to do with what God had you born into the world to be.
> 
> So you were born a white Australian!   Or you were born an Arab!   Or you were born an English man!  Whatever you are do not dare turn your nose up at a black man and say I am too good to sit next to that man on a bus!   Do not dare say we are superior and our daughter is too good to marry a black man!  How dare anyone be so arrogant as to think like that!  It is utterly repugnant to God!
> 
> Moses married a black woman!  Zippporah!   Moses was the meekest man on the earth!  Is there anyone greater than Moses here?  I doubt it!  We need to humble ourselves and realize that many times what we claim to be something worthy of pride is the very thing we should cover our mouth in shame over!
> 
> Forgive me if I sound a bit outraged but it makes me think about a gathering my husband invited me to attend before I married him and that was the very thing I told them when I discerned by their discussion they were racists!  And church folks no less!   When I asked them these questions of what did they have to do with the color of their skin, height, place of birth, it was a deer in the headlights moment.  Some folks need a wake up call.
> 
> I would have married a black man just as happily as I married a white man!  Without a second thought!  Ha!  It's the truth!  I do not care a whit who knows it either!
> Amen.  I must turn in now.  It is getting late. Goodnight, [MENTION=43534]Vikrant[/MENTION] and sleep well, my friend.  - Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION],
> 
> You are a good woman - a true disciple of Christ. It is good see some real Christians on this forum. I think there is a strong case for creating an organization with an intent to spread awareness in Australia about detriments of racism to human spirit.
Click to expand...


I believe an awareness campaign - seminars - teaching tools addressing the detriments of racism and hatred in general to the human spirit would be an excellent idea, Vikrant.  I find that most racism and hatred against other people is due to ignorance.  People who tell their children you cannot marry a black man are not only arrogant. They are ignorant!  Arrogance is ignorance.  How about that for a campaign slogan?  Cut them down to size with three words.  Works for me.  Another great slogan would be, "God is not a racist"!  Oh yeah.  That ought to stir up a few relgious devils out there!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

rdean said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought blacks were just depressed because of their unemployment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have a very low suicide rate.  Unlike white men in Red States.
Click to expand...


I was not aware of that ,rdean, but it does confirm my own belief that people who are racists are the ones who suffer.  Not their victims.  Even in nations where blacks are held in slavery to this very day you will find that the certain ones who were able to escape and get to freedom show no signs of bitterness!  No hatred!  Their forgiveness for those who mistreated them is an evidence that they are not held by that spirit of bitterness that their captors were held by.  It is truly remarkable. 

 Thank you for pointing this out to me because truly I did not know what the statistics were on who was commiting suicide in the USA.  As to the white people who are commiting suicide being in the Red States, do you have a source for that claim?  A link? 

  I do not believe suicide could be identified as something political unless you would consider the history of communists and that such leaders even had mulitiple cases of suicide within their own immediate families.

  I'm reminded of Karl Marx who had several children commit suicide included is the case of one of his daughters having convinced her spouse to join her - the other daughter tried to succeed in having her own spouse join her in a suicide pact but after she commited suicide he recanted and would not - It was quite interesting as the research done by the person was very convincing. 

  The documentation of how many suicides in Marx's immediate family are noted in a book by Richard Wurmbrand.  You could research that also for another of the groups who hate and their hatred is directed at Christianity. I have never seen such misery as I see in the faces of Communists and the reason for it is their virulent hatred of Christians and those who profess faith in God.  Such a countenance is not difficult to detect you know.  Sometimes you may even detect it in how a certain person responds to a certain subject!  Like racism?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Tank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought blacks were just depressed because of their unemployment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have a very low suicide rate.  Unlike white men in Red States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But blacks do have very high racism rates
Click to expand...


Compared to who?  I will tell you has a high rate of racism in them.  Those with hatred in their hearts.  That is not confined to a single group, Tank.  That is confined to a matter of the heart. Pride and ignorance namely.  imo.


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting research by Beyond Blue. The findings will surprise you. It is not the poverty which is number one stimulant for depression, it is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> BeyondBlue to launch a new campaign highlighting the link between racism and depression | News.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a neat study, Vikrant, I'm not in the least surprised!  Although I didn't see that they specificly identified which group became depressed and which group did not.  That would have been interesting had they factored that in.
> 
> From my own observations the people who become most depressed are the ones doing the hating, making the division between them and the rest of the world because of race, religion, politics, whatever, when it becomes an obsession for the person you can be sure depression is going to hit them hard.  People like that cannot even sleep at night.  They lie on their beds just plotting out the next day on how they are going to make someone elses life miserable.  Sad but true.
> 
> It is amazing but most of them have no clue as to why they are depressed!  It is not normal to hold onto hatred in one's heart.  It is a killer. It eventually robs the person of their peace, their joy, their inner beauty - then they begin looking ugly on the outside too until it just eats them away like a cancer.  I like to say hating someone else is like drinking poison while hoping the other guy dies.  ( it does not work )
> 
> Their desire by pouring out hate on their victim which they despise due to the persons ethnicity, race, whatever, is to make the person miserable.  What ends up happening is they make themselves miserable and if they do not put a halt to the downward spiral they end up self destructing with drugs, drink, wrong behaviors or an untimely death.  Alot of accidents happen to people like that because they are continually distracted by their all consuming thoughts of hating others.   So they are not as focused at work, driving down the road, walking across a street, they put themselves at risk every day by their own choosing.  It's a mental stronghold that has to be destroyed before it destroys them.
> 
> Another way I have heard it put before is, why let others live rent free in your head? Why not enjoy every single day of your life, embrace life instead of embracing death?
> 
> My advice would be if a person is chronic in their behavior to focus on complaining, arguing, slandering other people, talking about how misunderstood they are, playing the victim while intent on the victimization of others - the get even syndrome - root of bitterness, refusing to see anyone elses point of view even when they are wrong -unteachable and unwilling to repent -  avoid them.
> 
> There is no good reason to permit a toxic person to taint your world view and / or defile your spirit.  Keep your peace and be around people who celebrate the beauty in life instead of the misery.  That is my response.  Thank you for the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well said, Jeremiah! You have a kind heart. God bless you.
> 
> *The condition of native Australians is very bad in Australia. The systematic bigotry carried out against them by white Australians leaves very little hope for anything.*
Click to expand...


Hmmm.
A short history lesson;

Many moons ago, there was racism and discrimination against Aboriginal people in Australia...mostly by the govts - federal, state, and local [towns etc].
In 1967 there was a federal referendum in which 90% voted [White people basically]  to make Aboriginal people equal.
Before the referendum Aboriginal people were classed by the govt as 'flora and fauna'. 

The referendum was brought about by the 'Freedom Ride' protestors;

Collaborating for Indigenous Rights 1957-1973

_Student Action for Aborigines was formed at the University of Sydney in 1964

The Freedom Ride through western New South Wales towns in February 1965 drew attention to the racism in these towns.
Aboriginal student Charles Perkins was, by the end of the journey, a national figure in the fight for Aboriginal rights.
Source: Tribune/SEARCH Foundation, Mitchell Library, State Library of New South Wales

In February 1965 a group of University of Sydney students organised a bus tour of western and coastal New South Wales towns. Their purpose was threefold. 
The students planned to draw public attention to the poor state of Aboriginal health, education and housing. 
They hoped to point out and help to lessen the socially discriminatory barriers which existed between Aboriginal and white residents. And they also wished to encourage and support Aboriginal people themselves to resist discrimination. 
The students had formed into a body called Student Action for Aborigines (SAFA) in 1964 to plan this trip and ensure media coverage.

Charles Perkins, an Arrente man born in Alice Springs, who was a third year arts student at the university, was elected president of SAFA. The group included Ann Curthoys who would later write a history of these events, Jim Spigelman who would later become Chief Justice of the Supreme Court of New South Wales and Darce Cassidy, an arts student who was also a part-time reporter for the ABC._


----------



## bianco

On the Freedom Rides...
The students;

_"We were followed out of town by a long line of cars. 
 A light truck pulled out of the line of following cars, overtook and tried to force us off the road.  
On the third try the truck struck the bus near the driver's cabin, forcing the now speeding bus off the elevated road.

Food and suitcases were thrown all over the bus. We were shaken, but no one was burt. When the bus came to rest we could see that we were surrounded. Four or five sets of headlights pointed at as from all directions.

It looked like we were trapped, alone with four or five carloads of rednecks on a dark country road. some of us thought of the US Freedom Riders, Chaney and Goodman and Schwerner.

But there were thirty of us, not three. It looked like the numbers were with us. At the front I could hear someone shouting "girls to the back, girls to the back",  while near me someone was crawling around the floor in the dark saying "Quick, get bottles, get bottles" - looking for drink bottles to smash on the back of a seat so the jagged edge could be used as a weapon. 
Ready to fight...for equality. 

There was no need for weapons. The cars surrounding the bus belonged to Aborigines, who had followed to protect us. The truck that attacked us, and possibly some other cars, had driven away." _

#####

Then in 1967 came the referendum, as the People in the cities found out what life was really like for Aboriginal people in rural [and city] areas. [tv only started in 1956 and colour tv in 1975, no internet...only the radio, tv and newspapers].
Australia's total population in 1961 was 10.5 million [in a land mass nearly the size of mainland USA].

Given that most "full blood" Aboriginal people live in remote communities in a very large and sparsely populated country...change for some has come slowly, and some don't really want to change much at all [why should they?].

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYUvAVdMsik [/ame]


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC-A6SP3EsQ [/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

That was quite a story, Bianco!  The Aborigines showed up just in the nick of time that night!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> This is a very interesting research by Beyond Blue. The findings will surprise you. It is not the poverty which is number one stimulant for depression, it is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST half of white Australians believe Aboriginal people are given unfair advantages by the government, and one in five people say they would move away if an indigenous Australian sat next to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeyondBlue to launch a new campaign highlighting the link between racism and depression | News.com.au
Click to expand...


This may or may not be true. but there's a guaranteed link between racism and stupidity.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I would be more inclined to call it ignorance.  I have heard of highly educated people, Fred, engineers and doctors who didn't want their daughters marrying a black man.  It's arrogance and ignorance combined into one - in my belief.  * It could also be learned behavior they were taught from their parents.  Still - wrong is wrong.  We all have a conscience that can tell us when we're missing it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The man who married my husband and I was a very close friend of mine.  His mother was black and his father was white.   He told me as a child he was told to stay outside and wait there on his friends porch while his friend and all the other neighborhhood children went inside for drinks or whatever.  This was total racist behavior and my friend still remembered being left out and treated differently.    He is a fabulously handsome person and married to a beautiful white girl - they have 4 children - he has overcome much but that is still a painful memory to him.  People do not realize what they do to other people when they single them out as "inferior or different" because of their race or whatever  the difference may be!    It is not acceptable for anyone to do that to another human being!  Ever!


----------



## Vikrant

Jeremiah said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!  To not want to sit next to someone because of the color of their skin or ethnic difference from another is an utter disgrace!  Just who do people think they are, thinking like that?!
> 
> What do we have that God has not given us?  This is what I tell racists who do not want their daughters marrying a black man.  I ask them, did you tell God what color to make your skin?  Did you tell him what continent to have you be born in?  Which womb to place you in?  How tall to make you or what kind of intelligence to give you? Did you tell God what kind of beauty to give you?  No?  No? again?  All no?  Then what are you so puffed about?  No reason for you to prideful at all!  You had nothing to do with what God had you born into the world to be.
> 
> So you were born a white Australian!   Or you were born an Arab!   Or you were born an English man!  Whatever you are do not dare turn your nose up at a black man and say I am too good to sit next to that man on a bus!   Do not dare say we are superior and our daughter is too good to marry a black man!  How dare anyone be so arrogant as to think like that!  It is utterly repugnant to God!
> 
> Moses married a black woman!  Zippporah!   Moses was the meekest man on the earth!  Is there anyone greater than Moses here?  I doubt it!  We need to humble ourselves and realize that many times what we claim to be something worthy of pride is the very thing we should cover our mouth in shame over!
> 
> Forgive me if I sound a bit outraged but it makes me think about a gathering my husband invited me to attend before I married him and that was the very thing I told them when I discerned by their discussion they were racists!  And church folks no less!   When I asked them these questions of what did they have to do with the color of their skin, height, place of birth, it was a deer in the headlights moment.  Some folks need a wake up call.
> 
> I would have married a black man just as happily as I married a white man!  Without a second thought!  Ha!  It's the truth!  I do not care a whit who knows it either!
> Amen.  I must turn in now.  It is getting late. Goodnight, [MENTION=43534]Vikrant[/MENTION] and sleep well, my friend.  - Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION],
> 
> You are a good woman - a true disciple of Christ. It is good see some real Christians on this forum. I think there is a strong case for creating an organization with an intent to spread awareness in Australia about detriments of racism to human spirit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe an awareness campaign - seminars - teaching tools addressing the detriments of racism and hatred in general to the human spirit would be an excellent idea, Vikrant.  I find that most racism and hatred against other people is due to ignorance.  People who tell their children you cannot marry a black man are not only arrogant. They are ignorant!  Arrogance is ignorance.  How about that for a campaign slogan?  Cut them down to size with three words.  Works for me.  Another great slogan would be, "God is not a racist"!  Oh yeah.  That ought to stir up a few relgious devils out there!
Click to expand...


An organization dedicated to fighting racism in Australia would be a very good thing. What is disturbing is that so many of the racist Australians are Christians. We are in 21st century and we still see so many humans getting oppressed and exploited because of their race. This is very wrong.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I'm sorry, Vikrant, but the truth is not every who claims to be a Christian is.  If a man say I love God, and hates his brother, he is a liar, for he that loves not his brother whom he has seen, how can he love God who he has not seen? 

I didn't say that.  1 John 4:20 says that.  Next time someone tells you they are a Christian and they hate someone?  Give them that verse.  Thanks.  Good night all.


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION],
> 
> You are a good woman - a true disciple of Christ. It is good see some real Christians on this forum. I think there is a strong case for creating an organization with an intent to spread awareness in Australia about detriments of racism to human spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe an awareness campaign - seminars - teaching tools addressing the detriments of racism and hatred in general to the human spirit would be an excellent idea, Vikrant.  I find that most racism and hatred against other people is due to ignorance.  People who tell their children you cannot marry a black man are not only arrogant. They are ignorant!  Arrogance is ignorance.  How about that for a campaign slogan?  Cut them down to size with three words.  Works for me.  Another great slogan would be, "God is not a racist"!  Oh yeah.  That ought to stir up a few relgious devils out there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An organization dedicated to fighting racism in Australia would be a very good thing. What is disturbing is that so many of the racist Australians are Christians. *We are in 21st century and we still see so many humans getting oppressed and exploited because of their race. This is very wrong.*
Click to expand...


It is.
Anyone feel like fighting for the rights and liberties of White Australians today, who are being descriminated against because of their race?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG3pwYWSP34 [/ame]


No?
Didn't think so.

A few weeks ago, one Saturday morning, in Sydney's CBD/shopping district, more than 50% of the people walking on the street and in the malls were...Asian.
Given this, maybe best to be asking them what their policies are regarding Indigenous Australians.


----------



## Vikrant

bianco said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe an awareness campaign - seminars - teaching tools addressing the detriments of racism and hatred in general to the human spirit would be an excellent idea, Vikrant.  I find that most racism and hatred against other people is due to ignorance.  People who tell their children you cannot marry a black man are not only arrogant. They are ignorant!  Arrogance is ignorance.  How about that for a campaign slogan?  Cut them down to size with three words.  Works for me.  Another great slogan would be, "God is not a racist"!  Oh yeah.  That ought to stir up a few relgious devils out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An organization dedicated to fighting racism in Australia would be a very good thing. What is disturbing is that so many of the racist Australians are Christians. *We are in 21st century and we still see so many humans getting oppressed and exploited because of their race. This is very wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is.
> Anyone feel like fighting for the rights and liberties of White Australians today, who are being descriminated against because of their race?
> 
> [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG3pwYWSP34 [/ame]
> 
> 
> No?
> Didn't think so.
> 
> A few weeks ago, one Saturday morning, in Sydney's CBD/shopping district, more than 50% of the people walking on the street and in the malls were...Asian.
> Given this, maybe best to be asking them what their policies are regarding Indigenous Australians.
Click to expand...


I cannot speak for anyone else but I have always defended white Australians as long as their actions remain defensible. We need to have a world where there is justice for all or else there will be no peace all all. But that video you have posted is a joke. It creates a straw man and then shoots it down. Here is a classic straw man from that video: those damn immigrants are working for less pay. Well, why don't you pay them more then? The problem is solved. There is no need to cry about it and make stupid videos to stir hatred towards innocent hard working immigrants.


----------



## bianco

The so called "hard working immigrants" [who are reportedly working "twice as long, and twice as hard, for less"] are destroying the nation's workplace culture.
"Twice as hard" is a myth.

They're working longer for less ["cheap labour"][often for people of their own race] because they don't have any idea of what the labour laws and pay/overtime rates are.
Also, they're quite happy to see Whitey being sacked from and leaving the jobs and shifts , and are only too happy to replace him/her.

Immigration should be stopped.


----------

